
The Tivo Box Is Dead. Long Live Tivo. - jwilliams
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/10/tivo-is-dead-lo.html
======
mechanical_fish
Be warned that in my Safari this page popped up an _effing huge_ full-screen
ad window behind my main window... and then the ad started _talking to me_.

Utterly obnoxious. I guess that's what I get for leaving "Block Pop-Up
Windows" switched off...

~~~
ScottWhigham
That's what we get for visiting wired.com, I guess.

